# Here's mine :P



## Glennjam (Jul 14, 2008)

*Nezumiiro Ato*

*Name*: Nezumiiro Ato ( Gray Scar ), but everyone just calls him Glennjam (aka Glenn, Jamo, Kornage)
*Age*: 16
*Sex*: Male
*Specie*s: Wolf
*Height*: 6'â€
*Weight*: 75kg/165lb

*Background* : He is an Ex-Shinigami ( Death God ) Who quit squad 11 ( giving up his lieutenant position ) after Zaraki Kenpachi took the position of captain.

*Appearance*: Tall and Skinny
- Hair and fur: Black And Maroon Dreadlocks halfway Down his Back, some dreadlocks over the face, Grey fur With white fur on the chest and elbows
- Markings: Battle scars On the waist, arms and thighs
- Eye color: Black
- Other features: He carries a Katana which is his Zanpakatou ( Soul Slayer, a weapon used by Death Gods ) named Daishizen ( Mother Nature ) which looks just like a regular Katana, but the hilt is black and red. Not often seen with it.

*Skills*: Master with Swords and Knives, relatively familiar with guns.

Powers: Whilst he is in his Gigai he can still shunpo and fight with Daishizen but his strength is limited and he still has the power to control fire, but it is also limited, when he is in his Shinigami Form he can fight at full power and use Kido, when he releases Daishizen into Shikai,  Daishizen becomes enflamed and Ato's power increases slightly, when it's released Daishizen's apperance stays the same. When he releases his bankai he loses the ability to control fire, Daishizen changes into a pair of Damascus' that are black and the edges tinted with red,  he also gains much more Speed and Power than he had before and an aura emanates from him that looks relatively like fire.

*Clothing/Personal Style*: He's usually wearing his black and red Tripps, Spiked Dog Collars on Each Arm. He is in normal Death God robes when he is in Soul Form. Is usually chilled out and relaxed but can be mentally unstable and do irrashional things.


Pics can be found Here


Goal: Nothing
Profession:  Ex-Shinigami (Death God)
Personal quote: "The clouds are nice today..."
Theme song: Freak on a Leash by KoRn.
Birthdate: Unknown

Likes: video Games, Making friends and going out, watching the clouds ( and relaxing in general )
Dislikes: People trying to be "gangstas", jerks, stereotyping

Favourite food: Anything salty and greasy. 
Favourite drink: Cola, Rum, Cider, Beer, Whiskey, Sake.
Favourite location: A field of grass with nobody around.
Favourite weather: Slightly cloudy and warm.
Favourite color: Black, white and red.
Favourite music: Nu-Metal and Power Metal.
Favourite bands: KoRn, Trivium, System of a Down, Dragonforce, Rammstein, Killswitch Engage, Disturbed

Least liked food: Anything too cold or Spicey.
Least liked drink: None
Least liked location: Church of $cientology
Least liked weather: Cold and Raining.
Least liked music: Rap, Techno, RnB and Country.

Favorite person(s): Tzup + Koomie
Least liked person: None
Friends: Magikian, LittleBlue, Koomie and Tzup.
Relations: None.
Enemies: None
Significant other: None


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 14, 2008)

Pisces is a good sign. I approve.


----------



## FeralPup (Jul 15, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> Likes: Nu Metal (KoRn, Linkin Park, S.O.A.D, Trivium etc.), video Games, Making friends and going out.
> Dislikes: Rap, People trying to be "gangstas", jerks, stereotyping





haha very nice :3
Specially with the music ^-^
RAH! :3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 17, 2008)

Hmmm nice describtion of your fursona... i approve


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice sona Glenn, mm, btw, where's your black suit and katana?


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> Nice sona Glenn, mm, btw, where's your black suit and katana?



Just updated all the info about his background i've been working on for a while.

he is only seen in his gigai so you never see him in death god robes


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

XD Hey, pretty cool. X3 I've seen a lot of wolf-sonas, but no death gods. 

Plus, kudos on the disliking rap and 'gangstas'. High-paw!


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> XD Hey, pretty cool. X3 I've seen a lot of wolf-sonas, but no death gods.
> 
> Plus, kudos on the disliking rap and 'gangstas'. High-paw!


 
Indeed! *gives you a high paw, even if mine is puny in comparison*


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

XD Ha, technicalities! *Sweeps them under a metaphoric rug* 

I have so many 'gangstah' prep-boys at my school it's not even funny. I wanna kick 'em all where it hurts, even if I am a pacifist.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 21, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> XD Ha, technicalities! *Sweeps them under a metaphoric rug*
> 
> I have so many 'gangstah' prep-boys at my school it's not even funny. I wanna kick 'em all where it hurts, even if I am a pacifist.



No kidding! It's pretty much the BIGGEST problem here in Australia >.< all this stupid kids trying to be gangsta and stuff, sitting around listening to rap music on their phone, DRIVES ME INSANE, they dis me when i play my metal stuff lol


----------



## TheAsterik (Jul 21, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> No kidding! It's pretty much the BIGGEST problem here in Australia >.< all this stupid kids trying to be gangsta and stuff, sitting around listening to rap music on their phone, DRIVES ME INSANE, they dis me when i play my metal stuff lol


If they diss you when you play metal, imagine telling people you like COUNTRY. XD (In reality, I do like most every genre of music, save for rap, hip-hop, and other non-singing types of music)


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 27, 2008)

TheAsterik said:


> If they diss you when you play metal, imagine telling people you like COUNTRY. XD (In reality, I do like most every genre of music, save for rap, hip-hop, and other non-singing types of music)



Yeah, Country aint really a common genre in australia


----------



## Magikian (Jul 29, 2008)

Delaware... Hi, I'm in Delaware.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 29, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Delaware... Hi, I'm in Delaware.



Awesome


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 30, 2008)

OICU like Bleach *There would be a picture of a bottle of bleach here but I don't know how to do that so this is here instead*


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, I do like Bleach ^^


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 28, 2008)

I changed my fursonas background and stuff and his powers =3


----------

